# seaumarine sale



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I arrived at 10:10 and it was chaos did not expect that much people to be there so early by the time I got a number it was at 40 something and still serving number 7 I did end up leaving with a vortech mp10 es

anyone else leave with a successful haul?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

YEah, too successful lol. . Whole buncha inverts and some very nice fish. All in all far more than I'd expected to buy. Met some nice people while waiting for my turn to buy stuff. Over all a good experience.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I got there just after 11:30'ish and was number 60. Picked up some fish, food and test kits. Long wait but well worth it


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*Good Sale*

I got #50 and it gav me enough time to enjoy all the fish Ken had. Lots of people...good for Ken (he & his crew deserves a few days off) Got some fish and corral ...so far everyone is doing well in the QT. Good job Ken and love that number system. Way to go!


----------

